# What's everyone doing?



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I was noticing that there hasn't been much new threads posted. Just curious if people haven't been able to get out to hunt, or maybe the hunting has been tough. I'm hoping to amp up my hunting and trapping time these next couple of weeks. Maybe everyone is staying home and watching football! 
GO BRONCOS!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Went out and scouted once at the farm, lots of them around, haven't got around to getting out again, busy with home things right now.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

its been to damn cold for awhile now to get outside unless its necessary

supposed to warm up next week,but they said that last week too

so i will wait and see

i like to get out and hunt,but the older i get the less i want to be out in sub zero temps


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been in the shop quite a bit lately, and am on alert for a call from my Dad in Ohio. Between keeping an eye on him and my Daughters family in Oregon (ducks Suck). They are still suffering repercussions from the accident.

*GO BUCKEYES !*

For those of you who might remember Antlerz22 and all his "Roll Tide" rantings....I sent him a text right after the game. I have yet to hear back from him.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Wanting to get out and hunt and trap but been busy as all get up. Garth brooks in Tulsa last night/early this morning, kids, fixin' to start school again Monday while working 50 hours a week, and they wonder why I drink the way I do!!!


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Its been a while since I've been on here (busy with life), and noticed the slow traffic.

On the hunting front; I moved back to my hometown after being gone 6 years. Now I'm out mostly scouting, making a few stands here and there.

Its amazing how things change in a few years.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm with SGB, just been way to cold to go out. -30 to -60 degree wind chills is not possible to call in much less shoot at a coyote.

Besides that just been loading ammo to pass the time waiting for warmer weather.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dw, i was in SD last week with the semi.

i was leaving huron in the afernoon,it started to snow fairly heavy and the wind was blowing over 30 mph

i couldnt see past the middle of my hood and just came to a complete stop on hwy 14 for about 30 mins

is it ever not windy in either of the dakotas lol


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

just laying around...


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

well ruger, the donks have fallen. now you have more time for trapping


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

This the last week of our deer season. Still looking for the wall hanger without success.

Also been trying to outwit a bobcat that is working one of my feeders.

Picture isn't the best


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

SGB - the wind blows most of the time around here because there is nothing to stop it. Our state tree is the telephone pole after all. lol

If we had the trees like MN we wouldn't have the wind blowing so hard all the time.


----------



## will1burr (Dec 12, 2014)

Definitely not doing enough hunting that's for sure.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> SGB - the wind blows most of the time around here because there is nothing to stop it. Our state tree is the telephone pole after all. lol
> 
> If we had the trees like MN we wouldn't have the wind blowing so hard all the time.


state tree is the telephone pole, now thats funny lol

but very believable

i find the wind out there to be very,well contradictory of itself

when i am out there and driving north i will have a cross wind from the west

then when i turn west i get a cross wind from the north

what the heck is up with that????

only in the dakotas have i ever seen the wind do that


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Went out today and checked out a new area and did not do any calling due to the snow covering our tracks and I forgot the gps. The snowmobiles worked fine and I knew the area in general enough to bust brush to get out but, the trail is better and the snow was blowing pretty good too. The buddy with me said it was good for several sets and it looked like it held lots of animals.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I was to busy with family around Christmas time and New Years to do much hunting. Right now it's been so cold that I can barely dig into the frozen ground and it's harder to set foothold traps. Looks like we will be lucky enough to have the next couple of warm weather days so I'll be putting a lot of steel out this 3 day weekend. I've been out coyote calling a couple times last weekend, but haven't had any show up. Been able to shoot plenty of squirrels.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have been checking my empty cage traps for the last few weeks, and beating the living crap of of the Jeep. I am pulling my traps in the morning, and I am looking for a new spot to trap next week. Cage trapping sucks... I would rather set steel in the frozen dirt than drag a cage through cacti...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I hear ya AZ, cage trapping is something I haven't been able to master. I have a couple of cages out that I check on my way to work, was able to get a few footholds out that I can check after work, hoping they start to pay off. Work has sure got in my way of my trapping season this year, at least my job is a for sure paycheck, but I enjoy trapping a lot more.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger said:


> I hear ya AZ, cage trapping is something I haven't been able to master. I have a couple of cages out that I check on my way to work, was able to get a few footholds out that I can check after work, hoping they start to pay off. Work has sure got in my way of my trapping season this year, at least my job is a for sure paycheck, but I enjoy trapping a lot more.


 Ruger if you can use foothold traps why the cage traps? Footholds were baned here in the 90's.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Cages I'm using in Colorado, footholds I'm using on a reservation permit in Utah.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, I think you can still use foot holds on private land. And you can trap on private land as long as it isnt posted, at least thats the way I understand it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Cages I'm using in Colorado, footholds I'm using on a reservation permit in Utah.


ok thanx Ruger...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, I think you can still use foot holds on private land. And you can trap on private land as long as it isnt posted, at least thats the way I understand it.


your 100% right Ed... I only have 2 MB 650's, i can get some Victor #3 coil springs w/drags for $30 each, but i don't have any place to go close to home.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well it is really nice out this morning,its 34* with minimal wind so i was gonna get up and go do some calling today

but we got about .25" of freezing rain overnight and its like a skating rink outside,cant even walk to the drive way with out landing on your back side

well i guess i will wait and see what its like tomorrow morning


----------

